# This Video Is Guarenteed To Make You LOL



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

I swear, if you don' t LOL at this video, you must be mad. I am asian myself, and I am sorry if this video offends you at all, but it is the funniest thing I have ever seen and you must see it.​

DO NOT OPEN UNLESS YOU WANT TO HAVE YOUR SURPRISE SPOILED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *below*


Spoiler



Basically, a guy convinces a restaurant owner that his restaurant is on fire, then say it's a prank, then says his restaurant's on fire again. The funniest thing is that he complies completely with the comedy.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2010)

if you say it's guaranteed to cause laughs nobody will laugh


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> if you say it's guaranteed to cause laughs nobody will laugh


Good point. I'll take that onboard and make sure I don't use that word in my next topic.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2010)

That didn't make me laugh. I found a funnier video, though!


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 1, 2010)

The first minute was funny. After that, it's a bit boring.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> The first minute was funny. After that, it's a bit boring.


Skip to 5:13.


----------



## prowler (Aug 2, 2010)

Didn't make me laugh. 0/10. I want my money back.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2010)

That's the best one IMHO. Although the other ones in this thread were also quite good.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> That's the best one IMHO. Although the other ones in this thread were also quite good.


Who is that guy? *looks towards the G corner*


----------

